# hps lights



## joellovesweed (Nov 11, 2006)

im wanting to start another grow but with the right lights i wanna get a hps light set up for about 3 maybe 4 plants.i dont wanna spend alot of money so i was woundering if anyone had any sites that have hps lights for a good price and i dont know how much watts i need im only gunn ahave like 4 plants but want around 1000 watts is it too much for only 4 plants? just wanted to see if anyone had any web sites to help me with the hps lights and how many watts you guys would say i should use.


----------



## BSki8950 (Nov 12, 2006)

i would like to do the same thing as joellovesweed .... any ideas ???


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 12, 2006)

joellovesweed said:
			
		

> im wanting to start another grow but with the right lights i wanna get a hps light set up for about 3 maybe 4 plants.i dont wanna spend alot of money so i was woundering if anyone had any sites that have hps lights for a good price and i dont know how much watts i need im only gunn ahave like 4 plants but want around 1000 watts is it too much for only 4 plants? just wanted to see if anyone had any web sites to help me with the hps lights and how many watts you guys would say i should use.


*How big is your grow room gonna be? Here is a link to a nice 400 watt hps. http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-High-Pressure-Sodium-400-watt-HPS-Grow-Light-w-400w_W0QQitemZ180046833877QQihZ008QQcategoryZ42225QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem*


----------



## joellovesweed (Nov 12, 2006)

its a moveable closet, its like it was ment to be a lil grow room its about 5 feet high maybe a little morethe floor of it is about 3 feet by 2 feet


----------

